# WCG February Game Giveaway IV (All that's left to give)



## Norton (Mar 6, 2013)

Hey Team- now it's my honor to host this week's challenge giveaway 

This is the last giveaway so on this one we are going ALL IN!!! ....

Here's the list:

*- Insanely Twisted Shadow Planet *(provided by manofthem) 
*- Full THQ Humble Bundle *(provided by TRWOV)
*- Iron Brigade* (provided by manofthem) 
*- Saints Row 3- Retail (via Steam code) *(provided by TRWOV) 
*- Sleeping Dogs *(provided by brandonwh64) 
*- Metro 2033 *(provided by adulaamin) 

*Additional Games:*

*- ARMA: Cold War Assault*(provided by brandonwh64)
*- Payday The Heist *(provided by ZakkWylde)
*- Just Cause 2* (provided by manofthem)

*** UPDATE ***
*This weeks Winners:*

 - *Insanely Twisted Shadow Planet *(provided by manofthem)	
*sabre23*
 - *Full THQ Humble Bundle *(provided by TRWOV)	
*n3rdf1ght3r*
 -* Iron Brigade *(provided by manofthem)	
*Steve Kosh*
 - *Saints Row 3- Retail (via Steam code)* (provided by TRWOV)	
*Arciks*
 - *Sleeping Dogs *(provided by brandonwh64)	
*TheGrapist*
 - *Metro 2033 *(provided by adulaamin)	
*dude12564*
 - *ARMA: Cold War Assault*(provided by brandonwh64)	
*KrisC*
 -*Payday The Heist *(provided by ZakkWylde)	
*brandonwh64*
 - *Just Cause 2 *(provided by manofthem)	
*Zebeon*

* Donators please assist in getting the winners their games 
*Weekly Special!* 

*We have about 15 a bunch of DOTA 2 keys *(provided by okidna, JNUKZ, Bo$$) 
These are available now upon request and will be provided on a first come first serve basis- PM me, the donator, or post in this thread if you would like one*
*Note- receiving a DOTA 2 key will not exclude you from entering for any of the other games. 


Thanks to All of the great Team members that have contributed to this weeks donations! - 

Thanks also to *[Ion]* and all of the other Team members who made donations and helped make this Challenge a success!  

Rules:
- Be a current active member of our Team
- entry is still allowed even if you've won in February Game Giveaway's I, II. or III
- Post your game choice or choices in this thread
- Drawing to be held 6pm (Eastern time) Friday (3/8)*
*Note- this drawing is a warmup to the big hardware drawing that will also occur on Friday [/QUOTE]


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 6, 2013)

Add another game

ARMA: Cold War Assault

From me


----------



## Norton (Mar 6, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Add another game
> 
> ARMA: Cold War Assault
> 
> From me



Added!


----------



## Steve Kosh (Mar 6, 2013)

We can still enter if we already won a game from one of these weekly giveaways, right? If yes, then I'll go for Iron Brigade. If not then yeah.


----------



## Norton (Mar 6, 2013)

Steve Kosh said:


> We can still enter if we already won a game from one of these weekly giveaways, right? If yes, then I'll go for Iron Brigade. If not then yeah.



You're good to go- OK to enter if you already won a game in February Giveaway I, II, or III (Op updated)


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 6, 2013)

Just a clarification: I will supply the Steam code that is inside the Saint's Row The Third retail copy. The physical copy could take up to a month by mail.


----------



## ZakkWylde (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm in for insanely twisted shadow planet, also I have a copy of Payday The Heist in my steam inventory so you can add that to the list as well!


----------



## Norton (Mar 6, 2013)

ZakkWylde said:


> I'm in for insanely twisted shadow planet, also I have a copy of Payday The Heist in my steam inventory so you can add that to the list as well!



Added!


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 6, 2013)

Bill, thanks for running this week's event! 

I'm still trying to decide if I'm in for anything--I'll edit this post if I decide I want something


----------



## manofthem (Mar 6, 2013)

It's looking to be a great giveaway yet again! 

That THQ Bundle is such an amazing deal, so many good games included! 

Nice work on the giveaway Norton, 



Also Norton, if you want to add a Steam gift copy of *Just Cause 2*, I can throw that into the pot of happiness


----------



## sabre23 (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm in for any game..


----------



## Norton (Mar 6, 2013)

Minor update to the games list- still a lot of great games available!


----------



## Bow (Mar 6, 2013)

Count me in for any game, but if I win I am going to hold it for donation at another one of our wcg giveaways.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 6, 2013)

Im in for Payday The Heist


----------



## TheGrapist (Mar 6, 2013)

in for any game


----------



## Norton (Mar 6, 2013)

We have some more games available:

*- DOTA 2 (3x)*(Steam invites provided by okidna) 

Op updated...


----------



## sabre23 (Mar 6, 2013)

Norton said:


> We have some more games available:
> 
> *- DOTA 2 (3x)*(Steam invites provided by okidna)
> 
> Op updated...



if u wanna i have 1 key of dota 2.


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm in for the Humble Bundle =D thanks for another awesome giveaway


----------



## dude12564 (Mar 6, 2013)

I'll enter for anything 

Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## Norton (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks to several members donating- we will provide a DOTA 2 key for anyone sending me a PM requesting and it will not count toward your game choice 

We have about 15 keys available ATM and are available while supplies last


----------



## Norton (Mar 6, 2013)

Op updated- please refer to the first post for the current edit


----------



## JNUKZ (Mar 6, 2013)

Dota 2 Keys for Everyone!


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm in for sleeping dogs


----------



## Norton (Mar 7, 2013)

About 30 hours left- there's still time to get your requests in for a great game


----------



## johnspack (Mar 7, 2013)

In for Iron Brigade.


----------



## KrisC (Mar 7, 2013)

in for arma


----------



## VulkanBros (Mar 7, 2013)

I´ll throw a Kapersky Antivirus KAV2011(V11.0.2.556) for Windows XP/7 32bit & 64bit in the pod - I believe it´s a 1 year subscription included (from my ASUS Maximus V Gene mobo software package)

The 1 year subscription is pending - I have asked ASUS Support if it is a 1 year or only a 3 month subscription - I´ll post back her as soon as I get an answer from ASUS

*Answer from ASUS support: It is a fully licensed one-year subscription to Kaspersky Anti-Virus*


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 7, 2013)

I've got about 7 Dota invites as well add them to the OP too


----------



## Norton (Mar 8, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> I've got about 7 Dota invites as well add them to the OP too



Updated 

*please refer to Post #1 if you would like a Dota 2 key/invite


----------



## Norton (Mar 8, 2013)

*30 minutes *to go before the game drawing- there's still time but it's running out fast 

* Check Post #1 to see if we added anything new that you may want more than your original choice..... you never know


----------



## Jaffakeik (Mar 8, 2013)

Would like to get into draw for these games
Saints Row 3- Retail (via Steam code) (provided by TRWOV)
- Sleeping Dogs (provided by brandonwh64)


----------



## Zebeon (Mar 8, 2013)

I am in for:
ARMA: Cold War Assault, just cause 2, Insanely Twisted Shadow Planet or iron brigade-

And thanks TPU for the great contest and giveaways!

and Please PM me a Dota key-if any left-  Thanks

Keep on Crunching!


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm not in but would like too thank you all for crunching for team TPU.


----------



## Norton (Mar 8, 2013)

*This weeks Winners:*

 - *Insanely Twisted Shadow Planet *(provided by manofthem)	
*sabre23*
 - *Full THQ Humble Bundle *(provided by TRWOV)	
*n3rdf1ght3r*
 -* Iron Brigade *(provided by manofthem)	
*Steve Kosh*
 - *Saints Row 3- Retail (via Steam code)* (provided by TRWOV)	
*Arciks*
 - *Sleeping Dogs *(provided by brandonwh64)	
*TheGrapist*
 - *Metro 2033 *(provided by adulaamin)	
*dude12564*
 - *ARMA: Cold War Assault*(provided by brandonwh64)	
*KrisC*
 -*Payday The Heist *(provided by ZakkWylde)	
*brandonwh64*
 - *Just Cause 2 *(provided by manofthem)	
*Zebeon*

* Donators please assist in getting the winners their games


----------



## Zebeon (Mar 8, 2013)

Norton said:


> This weeks Winners:
> 
> To be announced shortly- please stand by....



Drum role please........


----------



## mauriek (Mar 8, 2013)

well..last games i got from you guys already take a lot of playing hours so i'm only going to watch this time. congratulation in advance for the winners and those who generously giving away games..


----------



## Norton (Mar 8, 2013)

Game winners have been selected- Thanks to the Team for the honor of hosting this weeks giveaway!  

Link to the list in my sig


----------



## Jaffakeik (Mar 8, 2013)

Nice I won thanks


----------



## manofthem (Mar 9, 2013)

Congrats gents!

*sabre23* - please pm me for Insanely Twisted Shadow Planet

*Steve Kosh* - please pm me for Iron Brigade

*Zebeon* - please pm me and/or sent a friend invite in Steam for Just Cause 2

Great work *Norton*!!


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 9, 2013)

n3rdf1ght3r YGPM

Arciks, later when I get home


----------



## manofthem (Mar 9, 2013)

I just posted a giveaway up, and I wanted to invite all the WCG crunchers to head on over and jump in.  

I've been enjoying the game so far and want all to share in the goodness for Sniper Elite: Nazi Zombie Army!


----------



## okidna (Mar 9, 2013)

Congrats to all the winners! 

And BIG thanks to all our contributors! 

The DOTA2 key/invite offer still stand, anyone interested just throw me a PM.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 9, 2013)

Congratulations winners, and Norton, thank you for hosting this!


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 9, 2013)

Arciks YGPM


----------

